# looking for zelnorm alternative



## MelissaAnn83 (Sep 8, 2003)

I am currently taking Zelnorm for IBS-C, and my doctor(colon/rectal surgen) is taking me off of it after 3 months because he says that at 20 I shouldn't be on this forever. Does any one know any alternatives I can look into? or suggest to my doctor? I've heard many people have been taken of it to be put on MAOI's paxil, ect. any ideas?


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Zelnorm only worked for me for a month or so. I take Mira-Lax, but bewarned you will probably become dependant on it! I have been on it a couple years and have tried to stop and absolutely will not have a BM without it! My DR forwarned me but I was so desperate I didn't care. I would still say being dependant on it is better that being constipated ALL the time. Have your tried the fiber supplements like fiber-con, I take 8 a day. Be sure you are dring a TON of water, like 12-14glasses a day! If nothing else has worked than I would try the Mira-lax, give it a week or so and be constitant with it you can't skip a dose.


----------



## MaryR (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, I too took the zelnorm and it helped for only a short while. I now have the Miralax and it helps. I take it only when I am really constipated bad and then I don't take it for awhile. I have also noticed a difference since I have tried taking some magnesium.(slow-mag) I do think the Miralax is much safer than the zelnorm. I would be better I know if I stopped eating. No matter what I eat I usually am bothered by it. It really is frustrating! I hope you get some help soon!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am trying MIralax again after not being successful with it some years ago. I'm trying to get off of the herbal supplements I've been using for years (they've worked well but have started adding senna to their recipe







-I don't want to get hooked on that. I seem to have alot of gas and bloating and don't feel like I completely emptyied out.Does that happen to you all? Thanks, Tiss


----------

